# Frog Keep opening it's mouths why?



## Crazy frog

Hi guys , I am kind of worried about one of my blue & bronze auratus as it seem to open its mouth very often , it still active and feeding but i was wondering Is there anything wrong with it as I don't see my other frogs keep opening it's mouth like it airing it mouth , Please advice ..thanks


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Are you witnessing the frog shedding it's skin? The first time you see it, it can look quite alarming but is perfectly natural. If that is indeed what you're seeing.


----------



## Crazy frog

I had seen a frog eating it own skin while shedding but this time it doesnt seem to be shedding . I had notice it for the past few days and it been opening its mouth ones for the past few days but when disturb it close it mouth back.


----------



## frogface

Can you see if anything is lodged in there? Maybe a piece of moss or something?


----------



## ryank458

I've seen my frogs do similar long after they shed. For half a day or so. Seemed like it couldn't get it to go down all the way. But, eventually it stopped and all was well.


----------



## Dane

When I have seen that type of behavior unrelated to shedding, it has been due to bacterial infections. What are the conditions of the enclosure like? Any foul odors? Mold problems?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Perhaps it just has a frog in it's throat.


----------



## Crazy frog

Dane said:


> When I have seen that type of behavior unrelated to shedding, it has been due to bacterial infections. What are the conditions of the enclosure like? Any foul odors? Mold problems?


There is no foul smell or mold in the tank . It's a 25 gallon with 5 subadult blue bronze in it and It rush spray the tank daily with a hose. The anothers seem to be ok .


----------



## Crazy frog

The frog is still opening its mouth but it's still feeding and active , should I separate it? I am worried could it be some bacterial infection that causes this type of mouth opening symptoms to frog, please advise could it be ?


----------



## Dane

Only a vet can tell you for certain. I would suggest getting in touch with an animal hospital locally that knows herps, or Dr. Frye of fryebrothersfrogs.com.


----------



## jbherpin

Crazy frog said:


> The frog is still opening its mouth but it's still feeding and active , should I separate it? I am worried could it be some bacterial infection that causes this type of mouth opening symptoms to frog, please advise could it be ?


It sounds like it could be an incomplete shed, and the frog is still trying to work the facial skin loose and away. Try raising relative humidity and not just spraying him down. Also I would provide a SHALLOW tupperware(etc) for the frog to potentially take a soak in. If the problem(if it is indeed a problem) persists, get in touch with a qualified vet. Best of luck!

BTW- What are you feeding the frogs? When I offer my P. bicolor small crickets they will gape a bit while swallowing. Maybe the food prey is large enough to require a little more effort from the frog?

Again, best of luck!

JBear


----------



## Crazy frog

Dane said:


> Only a vet can tell you for certain. I would suggest getting in touch with an animal hospital locally that knows herps, or Dr. Frye of fryebrothersfrogs.com.


Sadly to said the country I am staying there is no specialise vet on herps,will try to source something out online instead , anyway thanks dane!


----------



## Crazy frog

jbherpin said:


> It sounds like it could be an incomplete shed, and the frog is still trying to work the facial skin loose and away. Try raising relative humidity and not just spraying him down. Also I would provide a SHALLOW tupperware(etc) for the frog to potentially take a soak in. If the problem(if it is indeed a problem) persists, get in touch with a qualified vet. Best of luck!
> 
> BTW- What are you feeding the frogs? When I offer my P. bicolor small crickets they will gape a bit while swallowing. Maybe the food prey is large enough to require a little more effort from the frog?
> 
> Again, best of luck!
> 
> JBear


Hi there I feed my frogs pinhead and fruitflies that are 1-4mm , I hope is because of facial skin loose , will put a soaking dish for it later when I get home to see if it works..thanks


----------



## T2theG

This is the first time I have seen this with dart frogs. I'm pretty sure the little frog is shedding, but I would like to have other members opinions. I never seen it in person yet. I attached a the best picture I could get. 

Thanks for any help.










Tyler

KCCO


----------



## frogface

Is he opening and closing his mouth or just sitting their all slack jawed?


----------



## Santy1129

Mine is doing the same, but not eating... I did not know the sheed.


----------

